# Sub on factory Pioneer rear channels? FACTORY AMP CHALLENGE!



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Have a few woofers in the running after a few says of looking...

CT Sounds tropo 18" D2
Technical Specifications:
Sub power: 600W (RMS) | 1200W (MAX) 
Subwoofer size: 18"
Subwoofer type/ impedance: Dual 2 ohm
Voice coil (diameter): 3" (76.2mm)
FS: 26.092Hz
QTS: 0.511
QES: 0.575
QMS: 4.569
VAS: 187.1 liters
SPL: 89.5 dB (@1w/1m)
Xmax: 12.5mm (One way)
Displacement: 0.15 ft3

With an Ifinite Baffle less power is required to achieve full max. 80 w per coil. Plenty for getting it moving. 

Would love to find some idq 15 or jl 15w3 (older ones)
Also looking for some old school subs. Shocker/Atomic. I know the Shockers worked in just about any arrangement with barely any to 3000 watts. Any suggestions?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

After some more thought on this... I've decided to go persue 2 10" subs mounted in place of the rear 6x9's in an infinite baffle. I will lose only about 2 inches of clearance. The subs I have decided on are:

JBL CLUB 10"

92 db @ 1m/2.83v
QTS = .43 
FS = 29.9 hz
2 ohm single coil
$89/speaker

2 drivers will yield 95db sensitivity at 2.83v
Plenty hot with the additional SD over the 6x9's add in cabin gain and should be looking at 120 db and some deeper extension and zero permanent modifications to the car besides splicing into the wiring.

Plan so far is to make a double layer baffle that bolts to the rear deck. I will try and lay it in Fusion 360 to make plans available to those that want it. It will not be crazy but it should be a $200 upgrade that should add extension and retain nearly all trunk space and add a minimal amount of weight.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Welp... got bored of doing things inside and the sun came out, so decided to work on a baffle. My first idea resulted in a not enough mounting depth for the subs as they will be magnet up firing into the factory 6x9 openings.
I have a few drawings and more than likely several revisions to make up the braces that will bolt into the 6x9 mounting holes.... total to of 10 mounting points in all.. and foam gaskets to make up the difference between panels and the deck.
Just completed the baffle.dxf this is the easy one. The braces and endplates will require several revs to more than likely get right.

Got the main brace that spans the 2 holes done. Total mounting depth from the top of baffle should be 6.5". 

Plan is to rhino line the enclosure on the outside and plug the back holes in the deck with dynamite to try an keep the opposite wave out of the cabin. Yes the foam seals are not optimal, but it is a compromise for not wanting to make anything permanent...


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Teaser...


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Inner baffles

Front panel facing the trunk opening. Should have changed to a different bit for the rs, but I'll go with it.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

2nd revision of the baffle with countersink for the T-nuts. Only had some 1/2" ACX in the dimensions left in house. Ignore the basement. I went from 2 car oversize garage and a 2 car building to a one car, so the basement is a catchall.








Shot of the interior baffles made from 1x pine 3/4" nominal.








Shot of why the countersinks are necessary. 








Designed and 3D printed a dust collection nozzle finally. Works fairly well with my little 1.5hp shopvac hooked to a cyclone separator.

Front face and endplates are made out of Hard maple. Baffle is attached to front plate and rear plate with gorilla wood glue and spax #8 screws. Inner baffles are pocket screwed /glues to the front baffle and glued and nailed to the speaker baffle and rear mount.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Weight so far: 
Baffle 12-13lbs
Subs 8.82 lbs each. 17.64lbs
Rhino lining and foam gasket probably 2lbs
Total weight should be less than 35lbs.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Got the end plates and 2x4 mount attached today.








My basement cheerleader








Made this for the dogs while I was bored.









Tried cutting plates for my CNC upgrade today... keep getting com errors after 4hours of trying things... I gave up for the day. Reached out to a few friends for ideas. Probably ran it 30 hrs in the last week without issue. The baffle will be dry tomorrow and ready for the final trim, corner rounding, and sealing for the rubber undercoating.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Flipped the picture over since it was drying... filled in the holes and screw heads with wood filler this morning. Then after some home refinishing projects, took this outside and trimmed it flush with some 50 grit. Then 1/4" round over bit in the spiral saw. Hit it with some 120 grit, then some filler primer. Ended up just using some spray paint, thinking I'm going to make velcro cover panels cover with carpet.

Well glad I got this done, cant seem to keep my CNC's control board talking to my computer. USB is laden with noise issues and believe this is my problem, so I have to order a ethernet shield for my Arduino Uno. 
For those that know about Arduino, I'm running GRBL 1.1h. 

I was using Estlecam for control software, with GRBL 0.9 and Fusion 360/Estlecam for CAM g.code generation. 

Since being laid off, I started back in on my cnc upgrade design that I had shelved. I just finished the design today, that should give me an extra 300mm of travel on X axis for a total of 710mm (27.95 inches).Y axis will remain around the 440mm (17.32inches) is currently isZ axis travel is 147.5mm (5.87inches) with max work height around 120mm.

I was going to cut the new plates out of .25" 6061 T-6 aluminum, but have to hit up my Fanuc controls buddy to cut them for me now.








Doggy bowl after some stain. Gorilla wood glue doesnt taken stain, 3 different kinds of wood that's why the color difference fyi.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Waiting on the sub drivers.... still trying to sort out my cnc issues. If any one is interested I have all but the baffle mount board drawn up. Going to be installing this soon... I'm really feeling that the factory pioneers subs are do not have enough umph and the JBLs will fit the bill nicely.


----------

